

Interview with 19-year old founder of Indinero (Mint for business) [audio] - jayro
http://techzinglive.com/?p=146

======
xal
Uhhh. this is the first time i see anything about Indinero but it looks like
they lifted our web design almost verbatim:

check out the original: <http://www.shopify.com/tour/> and theirs:
<https://indinero.com/tour> .

All other pages are similar in the same way.

Flattering for sure but come on.

~~~
tsally
Shameful. The cofounder has spoken at TED to boot. You'd think that type of
person would know better.

~~~
jlm382
Yep, we made a mistake. And we acknowledge it.

~~~
fan
How could this have come about?

Was it that you guys didn't do the design at all and someone else lifted it in
your name?

Or did you guys go ahead and think "we'll wait till we're called out, and in
all likelihood we'd be famous enough then to afford a replacement"?

~~~
vaksel
you know how it is, you start coding, with a photoshop template up, then by
mistake you hit alt tab and go to another site, and you are so busy that you
don't notice that you started copying another design.

that's what all nighters get you

------
evandavid
Hmm. This looks a lot like Xero.com, only less mature. Also the top google
result for "indinero" is a secure (https) page, which results in Google
warning me that this site "might not be what I was looking for". I'm not sure
if it is Google or the Chrome browser generating the warning, but either way
it's probably not good to be on that list.

~~~
lunaru
There are a lot of similar players in the field: <http://pulseapp.com/> and
<http://outright.com/> as well. At the end of the day, they can all claim to
be mint for small businesses, but the winner will be one that actually
captures that particular magic that mint had.

------
ericclemmons
This marketplace seems to be highly competitive. I have to admit, out of those
available, I went with Outright.com simply because it tells me (accurately,
too!) what my quarterly taxes are.

Tracking finances is one thing. Making a startup easier to run is something
else entirely :)

The moment Mint.com begins doing something similar, these guys may be in
trouble. It's difficult to have a business revolve around a huge competitor's
single missing feature.

------
jlm382
Tobi, That's a mistake on our part, and we're going to fix it. On another note
- the techZING guys were some of the funnest I've spoken to. :)

Between working on startup and preparing for finals, things have been pretty
stressful over here.

~~~
rms
I wouldn't let the negative comments here get to you; in threads like these
people have a tendency to seize on one negative thing while ignoring
everything else. Site looks good btw, I think you are onto something.

See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=989120> : do as I say, not as I do,
etc.

